# Officer Cadet pay rate.



## Blue Clover (14 Mar 2018)

Good day everyone,

I have a question regarding the salary of an Officer Cadet.
On the "Regular Force Officer and Class C Officer Rates" graphic we can see there are different pay rates for each and very ranks. 
What are these ranks?

Also, when I did my interview the captain interviewing me mentioned that the pay (1667$/m) stays the same for the duration of the ROTP. However, on the "Regular Force Officer and Class C Officer Rates" it says "Pay Inc. 1 / 2 / 3...". Does that mean you could be subject to a pay increase?

I am not working on joining the CF for the salary that is for sure but I am still curious about these things.

Thank you very much.


----------



## WEng87 (14 Mar 2018)

I'm not sure if i understand what you mean by "What are these ranks?" they're right on the pay rate scale.

If you're talking about the A,B,C,D next to some of the ranks....
A - ROTP (former CBI 204.2111 & 204.2151)
B - OCTP-NFS (former CBI 204.2113 & 204.2153)
C - DEO (former CBI 204.2114 & 204.2154)
D - UTP-NCM / OCTP-FS (former CBI 204.2112, 204.21135, 204.2152 & 204.21535)
E - CFR (former CBI 204.212)

As for the Incentive levels 1, 2, 3, etc...  there is a slight pay bump when you reach incentive, usually based on time in rank, each year completed means you move to the next incentive.


----------



## Blue Clover (14 Mar 2018)

WEng87 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if i understand what you mean by "What are these ranks?" they're right on the pay rate scale.
> 
> If you're talking about the A,B,C,D next to some of the ranks....
> A - ROTP (former CBI 204.2111 & 204.2151)
> ...



That answers perfectly to my questions! 
Thank you very much!

Ps: I am French and my writing skills need some improvement...


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Mar 2018)

Blue Clover said:
			
		

> That answers perfectly to my questions!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Ps: I am French and my writing skills need some improvement...


Better than my French...


----------



## WEng87 (16 Mar 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Better than my French...



AGREED! His English writing is far better than what my French writing would be.

Glad I could help.


----------

